# Database Discussions > Oracle >  T-SQL functions in ORACLE

## aklein2003

Use T-SQL functions in ORACLE too, so you can write one script version that works in SYBASE, SQLSERVER and ORACLE when need to use the following functions: 
_ceiling, charindex, dateadd, datediff, datename, datepart, day, db_id, db_name, getdate, host_id, host_name, left, len, month, replicate, right, space, str, str_replace, stuff, substring, suser_id, suser_name, user_id, user_name and year_.

The file "comp_tsql_ORA_schema.txt" creates the tablespace and schema to put the objects, and the file "comp_tsql_ORA.txt" creates the functions into the new schema. They will be avaliable for any schema of the oracle instance.

Hope this help!
Any suggestion please contact.
aklein2003

----------

